# The drum beat to war



## The Inspector (Nov 15, 2015)

All the Sunday TV talk shows. This is a Game change we have to go to war with ISIS.

They just do not seem to learn. Our past wars have made this mess in the middle east. 

So lets make a bigger mess? Not a good plan I think.

The people in the mess need to find a balance they can live with. Because they are the ones that live there!

It's not some war game to play when we get pissed. The Paris terrorist attack like will not be the last one.

We need to work for the long-term and train the people to fix their country so it works for them,


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

QFT. Inspector. But self awareness is too painful for most people. It is so much easier to swallow the pablum our leaders feed us than think for ourselves. Working for long term equitable solutions requires harmony, dedication, hard work, and a certain 
unselfishness. Many are not up to the task.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 15, 2015)

I've always hoped that nations could learn from history and bitter experience, but I seriously doubt that will be the case.  

We may well be on he way to WW3.

sorry for my pessimissim. sp?   Darn iPad.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 15, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I've always hoped that nations could learn from history and bitter experience, but I seriously doubt that will be the case.
> 
> We may well be on he way to WW3.
> 
> sorry for my pessimissim. sp?   Darn iPad.



Sadly, I think you may be right tnthomas. As much as I recognise that ISIS was the result of previous military actions I can't see another solution. We can't just sit back and let these barbarians take over. I am loathe to send young people to die in battle...............let's pray for another solution.....whatever it is.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2015)

Most of us have never lived when there wasn't a war or threat of war.  I am tired of wars. I guess mankind is incapable of living without war.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

I just copied this off from FB and sent it to a few "thinking" people I know.  None of these comments are mine.  What do you guys on the S.F. think??
Anyone  else find the Paris attack suspicious? Where are all the videos of  people inside the concert hall? And how is that woman holding on to the  ledge with one hand? Inside job I say!


*Comments*

Beverly  It just gives the world permission for more War!

Beverly  And how convenient a Journalist just happened to be there to capture the footage?

Ronda  My son has been saying he thought is was suspicious also.  Maybe a setup

Sam I hope & pray that's not the case.  If it is a setup, that's just sick & pathetic on many levels.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 15, 2015)

I do not think it was setup. If it were a setup more would likely be dead and France is not the best place.

It looks like ISIS PR.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2015)

Of course it was real! Good grief.  ISIS is real, and a huge threat!


----------



## Bee (Nov 15, 2015)

Linda said:


> I just copied this off from FB and sent it to a few "thinking" people I know.  None of these comments are mine.  What do you guys on the S.F. think??
> Anyone  else find the Paris attack suspicious? Where are all the videos of  people inside the concert hall? And how is that woman holding on to the  ledge with one hand? Inside job I say!
> 
> 
> ...




I think those 'people' should travel to Paris and tell that to the Parisians and see where it gets them.

How damn sick can people get????

Were these same 'people' outraged when it was suggested 9/11 was a set up????


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

This is some news I agree with.
A special newsletter from the CNN breaking news team

 French fighter jets bombed  a series of ISIS sites in Raqqa, Syria, on Sunday in what officials  described as a major bombardment. The airstrikes targeted a command  center, recruitment center, ammunition storage base and a training camp.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Linda said:


> I just copied this off from FB and sent it to a few "thinking" people I know.  None of these comments are mine.  What do you guys on the S.F. think??
> Anyone  else find the Paris attack suspicious? Where are all the videos of  people inside the concert hall? And how is that woman holding on to the  ledge with one hand? Inside job I say!
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. The holocaust never happened. We never went to the moon. Roosevelt planned Pearl Harbor, and the Twin Towers were deliberately blown up by the government!  :excited:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep, and there is no racism in Canada or America.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Balls to the wall won't get it done.  It will take boots on the ground...


----------



## IKE (Nov 16, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Balls to the wall won't get it done.  It will take boots on the ground...



Sadly for those men that will be in those boots I have to agree........air and distant artillery strikes have never in themselves won a war on a well dug in enemy, you've still got to go house to house and bunker to bunker.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

This will be a NATO effort..  As it should be..   France can evoke the Article 5 of the North Atlantic Treaty...  an attack against one is an attack against all.. and NATO forces will have to respond.  This cannot and will not be the sole responsibility of the US


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Maybe, but we will do the heavy lifting...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not sure why that should be


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 16, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I've always hoped that nations could learn from history and bitter experience, but I seriously doubt that will be the case.
> 
> We may well be on he way to WW3.
> 
> sorry for my pessimissim. sp?   Darn iPad.



People are not learning from history because too many are too busy spinning and rewriting it. Some basic facts and points get lost in current events as well with squabbling and battles based on political correctness. Sometimes facts are the facts regardless of causes or motivations. Facts include casualties, fatalities and/or collateral damage. Facts include there are laws in place in the US and Europe for/to control immigration, not deny it but control it.


----------



## hangover (Nov 16, 2015)

During WWII the Japanese here in America were put in internment camps, to keep the possibility of terror attacks from happening.
Alabama and Michigan have banned Syrian immigrants already.
There is an anti-Muslim backlash in France since last Friday.
If the republicans win next year, it may become illegal to be a Muslim.
There is supposed to be a separation of church and state in the U.S. government. But the GOP wants to make Christianity the official religion of the U.S...and it's probably only evangelical Christianity.
You can be thrown in jail for supporting ISIS or Al Qaeda....But the Bush family financed Hitler., and then gave us two POTUS's.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 16, 2015)

Funny we all talk about war but nobody mentions BODYBAGS.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Funny we all talk about war but nobody mentions BODYBAGS.....



Of course not - because we're commenting safe and sound in our little cocoons. 

Ask some of the vets here - you're sure to get some different answers about war. It's like I've always said about people commenting on self-defense - if you haven't been there you don't really know what it's like.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

I haven't been to war phil...  however I DO have a son that has and has done two tours in the ME.. 2001 in Afghanistan and 2003 Iraq.   incidentally... the very same that was shot at the age of 10.   I feel that I am well qualified to comment on either topic as both have touched my life in a very personal way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

I consider that as being close to first-hand knowledge.


----------



## hangover (Nov 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Funny we all talk about war but nobody mentions BODYBAGS.....




"It's too bad that stupidity isn't painful."

Oh it's painful..."Stupidity kills, just not fast enough."


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 16, 2015)

I think the definition of "war" has gotten twisted around too. The war on this, the war on that. In WWI and WWII there were atrocities but there were also some known rules of engagement. ISIS sounds like the most sadistic of the sadists. Burning people alive, merry mass beheadings, and like some bastard child proud of their misbehavior they film it all. In the world wars there was looting. But many works of art and historical items were eventually recovered after the war. ISIS isn't satisfied with looting, they went into Palmyra and leveled it. 

Terrorism is nothing new either. I'm a voracious reader so I learn something new all the time. I just finished a book called "Bomb Squad", talk about a grim occupation...In the back is a timeline from turn of the century to about 2012, an exhaustive list nationally and globally. Of course with all that practice they've come up with way more effective explosives. They also have more ways of communicating that can't be picked up by Homeland Security. 


There will be more attacks globally. But sending Americans into the conflict isn't the answer.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2015)

So do we just sit back and let them continue to do what they are doing until they are doing it in Downtown, USA?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 16, 2015)

No we have to err on the side of caution to try to keep it from happening here...again. Where we live down the street is a soccer field. For days after 9/11 you could see the smoke in the distance from Ground Zero. That's pretty close to home. But I also have a son who would be in trouble if they reinstated the draft...Canada ho!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> So do we just sit back and let them continue to do what they are doing until they are doing it in Downtown, USA?



As I asked in the other thread...  HOW is wiping them out in Syria and Iraq going to prevent them from continuing terror attacks in Downtown USA?


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 16, 2015)

[h=1]Obama: It would be a 'mistake' to use ground troops against ISIS[/h]Source: *the hill.com*



By Jordan Fabian - 11/16/15 10:28 AM EST 

President Obama on Monday ruled out sending more ground troops to fight the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria (ISIS) in response to the terrorist attacks in Paris. 

During a press conference at the Group of 20 summit meeting in Turkey, Obama pushed back against calls for the U.S. to broadly rethink its strategy against the extremist group. 

“It is not just my view, but the view of my closest military and civilian advisers, that that would be a mistake,” Obama said of sending additional U.S. troops to take on ISIS. 

“A strategy has to be one that can be sustained,” Obama added. 

“Given the fact there are sacrifices involved in any military action, it is best that we don’t shoot first and aim later,” the president added. “It’s important for us to get the strategy right, and the strategy that we are pursuing is the right one.” 

Obama showed frustration with multiple questions about whether he underestimated the threat posed by ISIS against Western nations. 

The president sniped at reporters who asked him why the U.S. isn’t doing more to fight the group in the Middle East. “I just spent the last three questions answering that question,” he told one. 

He has come under fire for saying the group has been geographically “contained,” a remark which was broadcast just hours before the series of coordinated attacks in the French capital killed at least 120 people and injured many more. Republicans have resurfaced Obama’s comment from last year calling ISIS “a JV team.” 

But Obama said his critics have not presented a viable alternative to the strategy the U.S. has pursued against ISIS. 

“My only interest is to end suffering and to keep the American people safe. If there is a good idea out there, then we’re going to do it,” he said. 

He took a veiled swipe at Republican presidential candidate Ben Carson, who last week suggested he has better intelligence than administration about the conflict in Syria. 

“Folks want to pop off and have opinions on what they think they would do, present a specific plan,” Obama said. “If they think that somehow their advisers are better than the chairman of my Joint Chiefs of Staff or the folks on the ground, I want to meet them and we can have that debate.”...........................

Read more: http://thehill.com/policy/defense/2...e-a-mistake-to-use-ground-troops-against-isis


----------



## BobF (Nov 16, 2015)

If I understood Obama's thinking.   He wants to put US troop into the middle east area and their job would be to help organize and train willing folks to go after the Isis folks themselves.   He would supply foods and war materials to help those local fighters to win their battles.   Right off that sounds like a good idea.   Sure better than just offering them harbors of safety in the US.   Let them earn their safety the hard way.

Problem with trying to eliminate the Isis killers is that likely in that particular part of the world where fighting for your life is part of the way they have lived for hundreds or thousands of years.   Ending one radical group is just making room for a new radical group to rise and cause death and hate.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> As I asked in the other thread...  HOW is wiping them out in Syria and Iraq going to prevent them from continuing terror attacks in Downtown USA?



What other option do we have?  Diplomacy sure isn't going to work with thugs who behead and burn people alive.  Cutting off the head of the beast in the middle east is a least a start.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> What other option do we have?  Diplomacy sure isn't going to work with thugs who behead and burn people alive.  Cutting off the head of the beast in the middle east is a least a start.



Fighting ISIS on the ground in Syria would not have prevented the Paris attacks.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Fighting ISIS on the ground in Syria would not have prevented the Paris attacks.



Doing nothing didn't prevent it either.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 16, 2015)

It's not going to be solved until people realize that their safety and lives are worth more than their privacy...  We need MORE special ops and better surveillance to be able to stop these thugs.  It's a sad fact of the times..   It's not a traditional war with one battlefield... it's global.. and it's everywhere.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2015)

Though I am usually a strong defender of the right to privacy and freedom from government intrusion in our daily lives, I most definitely agree with you on this.  AND, we need to act on the information we receive and not just let it get backlogged on someone's desk.  I saw comments on several websites where people in various countries said "yeah, we saw the threats, but we get so much of this all day every day."  We need to take this stuff seriously, and act on it.  I am also strongly in favor of finding ways to break the encryption being used in some of the messaging back and forth.  We need to get off our butts and take this stuff seriously if we are to have any success at all in stopping it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> TI am also strongly in favor of finding ways to break the encryption being used in some of the messaging back and forth.  We need to get off our butts and take this stuff seriously if we are to have any success at all in stopping it.



I just read where Anonymous vowed to join the fight against ISIS - cool!


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 16, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Amazing. The holocaust never happened. We never went to the moon. Roosevelt planned Pearl Harbor, and the Twin Towers were deliberately blown up by the government!  :excited:



I am certainly not a holocaust denier, nor do I think Roosevelt planned Pearl Harbor.  But I do believe things are done with violence under false pretenses to start wars.  It's as old as history.

Like the explosion of the "Maine" that started the American spanish war.  And other countless examples through history.

But here is my favorite "denier" line, and from a wacky weird country song.

"We never walked on the moon, Elvis ain't dead, you aint goin' crazy...it's all in your head!"   LOL  Classic


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 16, 2015)

I too think it is cool that Anonymous has declared war on ISIS. I look forward to the cyber war.


----------



## imp (Nov 16, 2015)

Linda said:


> I just copied this off from FB and sent it to a few "thinking" people I know.  None of these comments are mine.  What do you guys on the S.F. think??
> Anyone  else find the Paris attack suspicious? Where are all the videos of  people inside the concert hall? And how is that woman holding on to the  ledge with one hand? Inside job I say!
> 
> 
> ...



In other words, an attack, a specific incident, aimed at creating public support for more.....whatever? Forget not, that on the Tuesday when the Murrah FBI building in Oklahoma City was bombed, not a SINGLE ONE of either FBI agents, or BATFE, were in the building. Historically, there were always many present. Coincidence?
Who knows. Many "conspiracy theorists" concluded the bombing was aimed at driving public opinion away from Bill Clinton's personal difficulties, which had risen to great focus just then. 

I can recall many purported "events". As "Sam" said above, "Sick". In the late 1970's, a certain despot, King of somewhere, was scheduled to be contained within an entourage aboard a train in France. CIA admitted to bombing and derailing that train, to kill this "evil tyrant bent upon destruction". Many innocents were killed, except the bastard intended. He was not aboard the train. Sh!t like this has happened time and again, that the public knows of, and God knows how many times that we do not. My old-age awareness of this sort of thing makes me satisfied that I made  no mistake during my lifetime, by not supporting ANY political party, and, a feeling of relief that I avoided placing any more youth into the abyss.   imp


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 16, 2015)

One thing that always strikes me when reading of conspiracy theories is the number of ppl that would be involved. How on Earth can you assure no one blabs or confides in someone else? You can't. How could you convince so many people to take part? You couldn't.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I just read where Anonymous vowed to join the fight against ISIS - cool!



 They made the same vow after Charlie Hebdo was attacked in Paris... http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/09/technology/anonymous-charlie-hebdo-terrorists/ 

AND it hasn't seemed to have done any good..  I"ve heard they have been using PlayStation IV to communicate in code. http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...ris-isis-terrorists-used-ps4-to-plan-attacks/


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> They made the same vow after Charlie Hebdo was attacked in Paris... http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/09/technology/anonymous-charlie-hebdo-terrorists/
> 
> *AND it hasn't seemed to have done any good..*  I"ve heard they have been using PlayStation IV to communicate in code. http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...ris-isis-terrorists-used-ps4-to-plan-attacks/



How do you know that? Do you have a hook in the intelligence community?

Interesting article on the PS4 ... it's one of those things that seem so unlikely that it could just be true.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Talking heads are blasting Obama for his lack of a plan and his not seeming to take more action.  They say foreign leaders are already hoping the next president will take a stronger stance and take more action...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> How do you know that? Do you have a hook in the intelligence community?
> 
> Interesting article on the PS4 ... it's one of those things that seem so unlikely that it could just be true.




No ,  I only know what is in the link about Anonymous...  My meaning is that apparently they have not had luck shutting down ISIS since last January's Charlie Hebdo attack.. being that ISIS planned THIS Paris attack and seems to be as strong as ever..  SO I'm not placing much credence in what Anonymous vows..


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No ,  I only know what is in the link about Anonymous...  My meaning is that apparently they have not had luck shutting down ISIS since last January's Charlie Hebdo attack.. being that ISIS planned THIS Paris attack and seems to be as strong as ever..  SO I'm not placing much credence in what Anonymous vows..



Ah, I see.

Well, intelligence work rarely results in one huge discovery - it's like police work: it comes in in little bits and pieces. Maybe Anonymous has already contributed a few bits and pieces of intelligence to the battle, but none that would automatically stop a full-scale terrorist attack.

I don't think Anon. seriously expects to shut-down ISIS on their own - I would think their role is more info snooping and submitting what they find to NSA, et. al.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Well, intelligence work rarely results in one huge discovery - it's like police work: it comes in in little bits and pieces. Maybe Anonymous has already contributed a few bits and pieces of intelligence to the battle, but none that would automatically stop a full-scale terrorist attack.
> 
> I don't think Anon. seriously expects to shut-down ISIS on their own - I would think their role is more info snooping and submitting what they find to NSA, et. al.



Perhaps...  but I was under the impression they planned to disrupt their modes of communication and to hack into their accounts.. or whatever else they do on the net.  They are making huge amounts of money in their nefarious endeavors.. Oil and the like... They have to be putting it somewhere.. they don't have it buried in caves I wouldn't think.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

No, they keep spending on trucks, armaments, recruiting, blowing up things, etc....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, they keep spending on trucks, armaments, recruiting, blowing up things, etc....



The point being... their money has to go through some sort of channels... and since the whole world is online, I believe they bank somewhere. and in some way.  You don't believe they have bags of cash laying around.. and no banking channels.. How do they transfer money?   How do the families of Hostages pay ransoms.. how do they sell oil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

Good point - hit them where they live economically and you really hurt them. 

If hackers can release thousands of credit card numbers, why not channel that ability to raiding ISIS's bank accounts?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2015)

And you don't think that we would do that if we could?  My banking is so secure that I have trouble online accessing my own accounts...


----------



## hangover (Nov 17, 2015)

hangover said:


> "It's too bad that stupidity isn't painful."
> 
> Oh it's painful..."Stupidity kills, just not fast enough."



I have a bumper sticker that says, "Want to see God? Keep driving while texting."


----------



## hangover (Nov 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Good point - hit them where they live economically and you really hurt them.
> 
> If hackers can release thousands of credit card numbers, why not channel that ability to raiding ISIS's bank accounts?


On the news yesterday, they said that ISIS has two hundred oil wells that produce a billion dollars a month. Who the fork is buying that oil? probably Exxon.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 17, 2015)

hangover said:


> On the news yesterday, they said that ISIS has tow hundred oil wells that produce a billion dollars a month. Who the fork is buying that oil? probably Exxon.




That's a HUGE point!   Who IS buying their oil...


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

As far as the hackers go that would be a great idea. Don't throw them in jail, have them hack into things for the government, some of those kids would be sharp enough to do it easily.


----------



## Debby (Nov 17, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Of course it was real! Good grief.  ISIS is real, and a huge threat!




The people who wrote those comments agree that ISIS is real and a threat.  But there are many who are suggesting a 'false flag' operation that would enable/justify all countries going in and blowing the crap out of Syria without I would imagine, having to wait for an official invite from Assad.  I'm not positive but I think International law would consider this type of provocation as an attack on a NATO country which would make it acceptable under prevailing standards of law.   Not 100% positive about that but I have a vague recollection of reading something like that over the past little while.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And you don't think that we would do that if we could?  My banking is so secure that I have trouble online accessing my own accounts...



That's one of those things - like when you're stumped by a computer problem and your 3-year-old walks up, taps a few keys and voila - problem gone. 

As for whether "we could do that if we could" ... stranger things have happened ... or NOT happened ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

hangover said:


> On the news yesterday, they said that ISIS has two hundred oil wells that produce a billion dollars a month. Who the fork is buying that oil? probably Exxon.



Elon Musk - he's trying to create a market for his Tesla cars ...


----------



## Debby (Nov 17, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Amazing. The holocaust never happened. We never went to the moon. Roosevelt planned Pearl Harbor, and the Twin Towers were deliberately blown up by the government!  :excited:





I've seen a couple of posts that suggest that some folks aren't aware of historical and proven 'false flag' attacks that have been used to start or escalate conflicts.  Some people are suggesting that this even has some of the hallmarks of such a thing.  No one is saying that people didn't die, but they are sceptical that the event happened the way official sources are saying.

Followng is a link to a list of 'false flag' attacks used to justify the invasion of Poland by the Nazi's, to justify the invasion of China(Manchuria) by the Japanese, setting fire to Germany's Parliament building to blame the Communists and give the Nazi's their start, Kruschev admitting to shelling a Russian village in order to blame Finland and start that war.....even a CIA admission that they used a false flag operation to turn a country against its democratically elected government.  It has been used in the past and admitted to and documented, so it's not impossible that it would be used again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

Debby said:


> ...  It has been used in the past and admitted to and documented, so it's not impossible that it would be used again.



Exactly. You just have to get past the jeering majority and use your own brain to figure things out.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2015)

Linda said:


> I just copied this off from FB and sent it to a few "thinking" people I know.  None of these comments are mine.  What do you guys on the S.F. think??
> Anyone  else find the Paris attack suspicious? Where are all the videos of  people inside the concert hall? And how is that woman holding on to the  ledge with one hand? Inside job I say!
> 
> 
> ...



It makes you wonder when you have people willing to surrender their freedoms in a heartbeat with raw emotion and not long term thinking. In France they already have the military doing a lot of police functions. Like most other conspiracies it's probably something in between with various factions and parties exploiting the event including planning to their advantage. Some times I think events like these are allowed to take place so undercovers can continue to operate although why have spies when the reported information isn't used.

How are these suspects on a watch list or list of possible/probable terrorists yet nothing is done.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Debby said:


> I've seen a couple of posts that suggest that some folks aren't aware of historical and proven 'false flag' attacks that have been used to start or escalate conflicts.  Some people are suggesting that this even has some of the hallmarks of such a thing.  No one is saying that people didn't die, but they are sceptical that the event happened the way official sources are saying.
> 
> Followng is a link to a list of 'false flag' attacks used to justify the invasion of Poland by the Nazi's, to justify the invasion of China(Manchuria) by the Japanese, setting fire to Germany's Parliament building to blame the Communists and give the Nazi's their start, Kruschev admitting to shelling a Russian village in order to blame Finland and start that war.....even a CIA admission that they used a false flag operation to turn a country against its democratically elected government.  It has been used in the past and admitted to and documented, so it's not impossible that it would be used again.



Do governments sometimes create "incidents". Absolutely, but not on a Twin Towers or Pearl Harbor scale. I suppose you could stretch your imagination to the breaking point and believe that the moon landing was photographic trickery, but the Holocaust?? Come on now. :stop:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 17, 2015)

A healthy skepticism is a good thing, providing we don't slide into undocumented paranoia. Watch for patterns, then decide.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I too think it is cool that Anonymous has declared war on ISIS. I look forward to the cyber war.



Yes!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Well, intelligence work rarely results in one huge discovery - it's like police work: it comes in in little bits and pieces. Maybe Anonymous has already contributed a few bits and pieces of intelligence to the battle, but none that would automatically stop a full-scale terrorist attack.
> 
> I don't think Anon. seriously expects to shut-down ISIS on their own - I would think their role is more info snooping and submitting what they find to NSA, et. al.



Every little bit helps -- and perhaps they can be helpful in solving the encryption puzzle.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2015)

Well with the Germany situation today. People are scared as the dickens and you can kind of understand. Oy vey, that we should go back to the Skittles alert.


----------



## The Inspector (Nov 17, 2015)

From what I have heard ISIS made a bad PR move with this type of attack in France.

It got little support from it normal supporters.

The people killed were not bad enough in the eyes of ISIS's supporters.

  Terrorist attacks are not just to scare but a way to show off and draw supporters


----------

